
Satoshi is alive - omarchowdhury
http://nakamotofamilyfoundation.org/
======
therein
Any proof? Like you'd think he'd cryptographically sign this message at least.

~~~
repomies69999
Of course not, lol. Like 100 times before, for real satoshi it would be pretty
easy to prove it without lousy riddles by just signing a message with his gpg
key.

------
downandout
If this were meant to be some sort of proof of life, it would have been
cryptographically signed. We are talking about someone who believed deeply in
cryptography, and whose most notable achievement came as a result of
cryptographic technology.

My guess is that a request for bitcoin donations to "his" foundation is
forthcoming.

------
kbumsik
Huh? look at the PDF [1] and compare it with the Satoshi’s Bitcoin paper[2].
The bitcoin paper follows the academic paper standard. And that PDF is MS
word-generated, absolutely no proper citation, and claimed a paper?

[1]:
[http://nakamotofamilyfoundation.org/duality.pdf](http://nakamotofamilyfoundation.org/duality.pdf)

[2]: [https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf](https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf)

~~~
omarchowdhury
The original whitepaper was a technical document this duality.pdf seems more
like a memoir or retelling. It was just posted yesterday, let's see if the
person(s) behind it provide cryptographic proof.

~~~
repomies69999
Why wouldn't real satoshi sign first and then start telling lousy stories?

~~~
omarchowdhury
Maybe he doesn't want to move the market too much. It could go either way. FUD
brigade would jump on the "Satoshi will dump" narrative.

------
soulchild37
> Doesn't use HTTPS

> Use Microsoft Word to generate PDF without proper format compared to the
> original whitepaper

> No cryptographic proof

> Posted in midst of annual record low bitcoin price, hoping to pump it up?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
> Doesn't use HTTPS

I don't understand the fetish of HTTPS. It's important when you send some data
via a web form etc. that you don't want to be sniffed. But when you just want
to read a website, it doesn't make any practical difference, neither to the
website owner (the supposed "Satoshi" in this case), nor the visitor. If an
attacker sniffs on your traffic, they'll see the address in both cases, so
they'll know the content you read.

~~~
Khalev
Https protect the information both ways. It protect the data you upload but
also the data you download. Thanks to https you can verify that the data you
recieve and is displayed by your browser is the one that was sent by the
server and it hasn't been modified by any of potentially multiple
intermediaries between you and the server.

The way the Internet works, it will try to find a way from you to the server
you are trying to contact, it doesn't guarantee you that you will pass only
through trusted intermediaries.

There are some stories of ISP changing http content to add advertisement or
changing images for "lighter" one.

~~~
bb88
Then you can also insert your own JS say to do even worse things....

------
agorabinary
And the evidence that this is actually Satoshi is what exactly?

~~~
AlexCoventry
I came here to ask the same thing, but it looks awesome even if it's fake.

------
paradroid
It doesn't matter that it's not cryptographically signed and not using https,
etc. If the paper contains details about the history of bitcoin that can then
be proved to be true, that is well on the way to validation. i.e., details
such as "timechain" preceding "blockchain."

------
testimoni
I dont want believe Satoshi is not using https.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
...because? There are people who don't care about it and have good reasons for
it. See a good semi-serious discussion here:
[http://n-gate.com/software/2017/07/12/0/](http://n-gate.com/software/2017/07/12/0/)

~~~
testimoni
that captcha is taking years to load..

------
davidkuhta
Honne and Tatemae

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honne_and_tatemae](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honne_and_tatemae)

~~~
rhema
FYI. This is the answer to the oddly non-cryptic puzzle adverting a new book's
(if it is ever made) title.

It's a "don't forget to drink your ovaltine" puzzle.

~~~
davidkuhta
FYI. This response references an awesome holiday movie. If you haven't seen "A
Christmas Story", it's well worth a watch come Winter.

------
jek0
It looks like someone have read through the cypherpunk and bitcoin mailing
list and extrapolate a story from that, making it feel "from the inside".

A story on how satoshi and hal got to debug a thing together but hal couldn't
debug a release build... sending a debug build was 44MB bigger...

A story on mapAddresses.count

A story on ThreadSocketHandler and ThreadMessageHandler.

They all match to public mailing list discussions:
[https://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/finneynaka...](https://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/finneynakamotoemails.pdf)

~~~
jek0
Some part aren't even redacted:

"The database unfortunately names its files "log.0000000001". To the rest of
the world, "log" means delete-at-will, but to database people it means delete-
and-lose-everything-in-your-other-files. I tried to put them out of harm's way
by putting them in the database subdirectory"

------
kthejoker2
Meta: is it me or is the percentage of articles posted to HN which are
subsequently flagged sitewide rising fairly significantly over the past few
months?

Any data to support or refute this casual observation?

~~~
foota
Whenever I find a flagged article it's from the hacker news feed on facebook,
so you could crawl that and check the urls over time.

That would be more like "popular articles that get flagged" but that's
probably what you wanted anyway.

------
keyme
No signature? No Satoshi.

------
erric
Is this the supposed bitcoin author?

------
blairanderson
nah he ain't

